# Aggiungere una patch ad un ebuild

## Marck

Ciao a tutti.

Avrei la necessita di aggiungere una patch a wine.

Ho visto che ci sono diverse discussioni ma sono parecchio vecchie...tipo del 2008.

A quanto ho capito ci sno 2 strade da seguire...

Si può modificare direttamente l'ebuild:

```

cd /usr/portage/app-emulation/wine

ebuild wine-0.9.39.ebuild clean

ebuild wine-0.9.39.ebuild unpack

cd /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-0.9.39/work/wine-0.9.39

patch -p1 < <path_to_patch>/patch1.diff

patch -p1 < <path_to_patch>/patch2.diff

cd -

ebuild wine-0.9.39.ebuild compile

ebuild wine-0.9.39.ebuild install

ebuild wine-0.9.39.ebuild qmerge

echo app-emulation/wine >> /etc/portage/package.mask 
```

oppure tramite portage-bashrc-ng che non è più supportato T_T.

Mi sapreste indicare dove posso trovare una guida o delle direttive sulla procedura corretta?

grazie mille in anticipo  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

a mio avviso una strada semplice potrebbe essere impostare

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$percorso"
```

in make.conf, copiare l'ebuild in 

```
$percorso/categoria/pacchetto
```

modificarla ed emergere  :Smile: 

P.S. di solito percorso=/usr/local/portage

cmq dare un'occhiata qui rende più l'idea

----------

